

Duktape: An embeddable JavaScript engine for C/C++ - skreuzer
http://duktape.org/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=duktape#!/story/forever/0/duktape](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=duktape#!/story/forever/0/duktape)

